# 2010 Confessional Presbyterian journal



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 18, 2010)

View attachment 1947
As I tend to do each year I'm giving PB an advance heads up on contents of the 2010 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal (we are now six). I need to wrap it up the next two weeks and hopefully we are on track for mid December delivery. 

Subscribe and pick up back issues at the CPJ store. I will be mailing notices to subscribers today or tomorrow; at least sometime this week. Still lots to do. The main sections are laid out but a few of the departments need to be finalized (mainly my rather long piece dealing with the theological sources of the Westminster Assembly for the Antiquary entry for this year).

_The Confessional Presbyterian_ 6 (2010).

2. _ Editorial_
*Articles*
3. Heinrich Bullinger on Union with Christ and Justification
_By J. V. Fesko_
11. Must We Believe? Jonathan Edwards and Conscious Faith in Christ
_By Jeffrey Waddington_
22. The Theological Climate of the Early Nineteenth Century and the Founding of a Polemical Seminary at Princeton
_By Allen Stanton_
31. Calvin in the Hands of the Philistines, Or, Did Calvin Bowl on the Sabbath?
_By Chris Coldwell_
50. B. B. Warfield on Creation and Evolution
_By Fred G. Zaspel_
60. American Presbyterianism and the Cold War
_By Frank J. Smith, Ph.D., D.D._
97. Explicit and Implicit Appendixes to Calvin’s View of Justification by Faith
_By David W. Hall_
108. Ulrich Zwingli and the Swiss Anabaptists: Sola Scriptura and the Reformation of Christian Worship
_By Glen J. Clary_
125. Englishing the Bible: A Confessional Approach
_By Benjamin Shaw_
132. The Modern Roman Catholic View of Scripture
_By Mark Herzer_
145. The Old Testament and the Comparative Method
_By Bryan D. Estelle_
167. Covenant Theology and Recent Interpretation of Paul:
Some Reflections
_By Guy Prentiss Waters, Ph.D._
180. John Owen on the Study of Theology
_By Ryan M. McGraw_
*Reviews & Responses (196–241):*
Joseph C. Morecraft, III,_ Authentic Christianity: An Exposition of the Theology and Ethics of the Westminster Larger Catechism;_ Chris Coldwell, _The Larger Catechism of the Westminster Assembly: A Transcription of the Surviving Manuscripts with Notes;_ John R. Bower, _The Larger Catechism: A Critical Text and Introduction._ Reviewed by Lane Keister

Jay E. Adams, _Keeping the Sabbath Today?_ Reviewed by W. Gary Crampton, Th.D.

Robert Letham, _The Westminster Assembly: Reading its theology in historical context._ Reviewed by Rowland S. Ward, ThD.

Garnet Howard Milne, _The Westminster Confession of Faith and the Cessation of Special Revelation: The Majority Puritan Viewpoint on Whether Extra-biblical Prophecy is Still Possible. _Reviewed by Donald John MacLean.

Paul Helm, _Calvin at the Centre._ Reviewed by James E. Dolezal.

Richard C. Gamble, _The Whole Counsel of God: Vol. 1, God’s Mighty Acts in the Old Testament. _Reviewed by Jeffrey C. Waddington.

Greg L. Bahnsen, _Presuppositional Apologetics: Stated and Defended_. Review by Dr. W. Gary Crampton.

Timothy Z. Witmer,_ The Shepherd Leader._ Reviewed by Tom Deatsch.

*Depts.*
Psallo: Psalm 43 (Todd L. Ruddell)
In Translatiōne: De Brès versus Richardot: A Sixteenth-Century Debate Regarding the Lord’s Supper (Introduction and Translation by Wes Bredenhof)
Antiquary: Westminster Abbey Library and Other Theological Resources of the Assembly of Divines (1643–1652) (Chris Coldwell)
Bibliography
_
The Confessional Presbyterian_, P. O. Box 141084, Dallas, Texas 75214.
General Editor & Publisher: Mr. Chris Coldwell. Editors: C. N. Willborn, Ph.D.; James J. Cassidy (Articles); Mr. Lane Keister (Reviews).
Subscriptions: USA $18; Library/Foreign $25. Retail: $25.
The Confessional Presbyterian, Volume 6 (2010).
ISSN 1549-9979 ISBN 978-0-941075-45-9
All Material Copyright © 2010 by Confessional Presbyterian Press.
This periodical is indexed in the ATLA Religion Database®, a product of the American Theological Library Association, 300 S. Wacker Dr., Suite 2100, Chicago, IL 60606, USA. email: [email protected], www:http://www.atla.com.
Front Cover: Benjamin Breckinridge Warfield (1851–1921).
Copyright © 2010 by Mike Mahon.
Back Cover: Interior of Westminster Abbey, London.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 18, 2010)

This looks like the best issue ever. I particularly appreciate the breadth or diversity of topics covered and the inclusion of new authors not previously seen on the pages of CPJ. Conservative scholarship is very much alive, well and thriving.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 18, 2010)

I am really looking forward to the new issue. I just happened to be moving some books around a few days ago and realized I never read issue 4 or 5. They are still in their shrink wrap. I seriously thought I read all five issues this year. Now I am so excited read these two issues just in time to get the new one. 

Just wanted to say thank you Chris for putting the journal together.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 18, 2010)

Great journal. As usual, I recommend all PB members avail themselves of this resource.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Wayne. Adding editors in 2009 (Lane for Reviews) and 2010 (Jim and Nick for Articles) has helped a great deal and I think necessary if CPJ is to fill any long term niche. This was "getting their feet wet" year for the new guys. Next year I think we will hit the next issue at a faster run and have a better idea of how things unfold (or don't) over the course of getting a year's journal out.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 18, 2010)

If anyone didn't catch it; that is B.B. Warfield on the cover (courtesy of our regular cover Artist).


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 18, 2010)

Any chance you can get these published for Logos?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 18, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Any chance you can get these published for Logos?


 That would be very nice. It would allow for searching, etc. Maybe you should talk to Phil Gons, Chris. He is at Logos and is Reformed (I think he is the movement behind so many Puritan Logos works recently).


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 18, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Any chance you can get these published for Logos?


----------



## MMasztal (Oct 18, 2010)

Impressive line up. I subscribed.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 18, 2010)

The article just keep getting better and better each year. But I am really looking forward to reading Dr. Crampton's review of Dr. Adam's book on the Christian Sabbath (a contra confessional book).


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Oct 23, 2010)

The Fesko article should be a good one!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 23, 2010)

They are all good ones.
Two last items failed to make the notice:
Articles: Lane G. Tipton, "The Presence of Divine Persons: Extending the Incarnational Analogy to Impeccability and Inerrancy"
Reviews: "Brian K. Kay, _Trinitarian Spirituality: John Owen and the Doctrine of God in Western Devotion," _Reviewed by Ryan M. McGraw.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 23, 2010)

Is Songs of Zion still due before the end of the year? I was thinking of buying all six years with Songs of Zion all at once.

CT


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 23, 2010)

CT, I'm no longer going to publish SoZ. I suspect there will be a set price sometime early next year on the six CPJs to date.


----------



## doctorcello (Oct 28, 2010)

OK


----------



## Bygracealone (Nov 21, 2010)

NaphtaliPress said:


> CT, I'm no longer going to publish SoZ. I suspect there will be a set price sometime early next year on the six CPJs to date.


 
Chris, do you know if anybody will be publishing SoZ anytime soon?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 21, 2010)

Steve, I don't have any information but my impression was that Mike would publish when the work required was complete.


----------

